# Front License plate bracket



## MAXEPR (Feb 4, 2009)

Ant ideas where to purchase a bracket for a 2005 SAP need one in NJ.? Thanks


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

MAXEPR said:


> Ant ideas where to purchase a bracket for a 2005 SAP need one in NJ.? Thanks


You may have difficulties finding the SAP bracket. If you do you'll have to drill holes in the bumper to secure the top. Personally I would NOT do it.

If I had to affix a front plate, I would get some black wire ties and attach the plate to the louvers in the front fascia.


----------



## HoustonGTO (Oct 14, 2008)

I just got a regular license plate bracket from the pontiac dealer ~$22 and it was in stock to my surprise. Not sure about an SAP bracket.


----------



## devinsgn (Apr 6, 2007)

MAXEPR said:


> Ant ideas where to purchase a bracket for a 2005 SAP need one in NJ.? Thanks


I have an SAP one. make me an offer on it. I'm located in central New Jersey.


----------



## workshop4ever (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll take it if you still have this available. I am also in the Jersey area. PM sent.


----------



## SHPopa (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm also looking for a front license plate bracket for an 05 w/SAP.
Does anyone else have one they're willing to part with?


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Looked this up since I was not thinking at all about my GTO and a front license plate on it while in Germany, and yes it is that stupid long one. I think I will go with the black zip tie idea, that sounds like the best answer - no drilling on this baby!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

If you shave your plate a little, you can just zip tie it to the lower grill. Then you never have to drill holes. I've seen it done many times on GTOs from states that require front plates.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Try this out - Skene Design License Plate Mount I have it and it works great.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Something like this would be cool.


----------



## Nomad (Dec 22, 2009)

Zip ties. 

There is no way in hell I will drill into the front of this car. It's smooth and clean and I'm not about to fk it up. 

Nope.


----------



## dquack (Oct 28, 2009)

Problem with zipties is you have to have the plate secured in Germany no zipties allowed, or else I would have zipped it right on up there. My life just couldn't be that simple. LOL.


----------

